# Latte art frustrations



## Ferris57 (7 mo ago)

I've been trying to get half decent at pouring simple latte art for almost a year now. I've got to the stage where I'm fairly consistent but its just not right. It's too thin and not particularly defined. I've hit a brick wall in terms of improvements and like any bad tradesman I'm now blaming my tools.

Clutching at straws thinking maybe I need to change my steam tip or milk jug. I'm also questioning if the apartamento is just crap at steaming milk compared to a more expensive/pro machine?

Any apartamento owners managing really good microfoam and latte art?

This is pretty much where I am in terms of results


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Looks fine to me


----------



## Ferris57 (7 mo ago)

Thanks. Don't get me wrong compared to the blobs I was doing for months I really felt I was getting somewhere. I just can't get the milk to "glide" the way I see it move in YouTube videos and as a result I can't seem to get any better.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I think you're doing just fine honestly. I have a LR and have just received a Linea Micra and I always struggled to get perfect texture on the LR despite it being quite powerful. The micra is much stronger on the steam front and on the first go I got very silky smooth well incorporated foam so I think its easier with a more powerful steaming capacity but on the other hand you have about 5s to get it right or it will be too hot.


----------



## Ferris57 (7 mo ago)

I've been drooling over the linea micra for weeks whilst repeating to myself all the reasons I don't want one. You've just made it even harder to sell myself on these lies 😂


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

I think I perhaps obsessed too much on my milk texture in the beginning thinking it was the issue... the 2 things which made the most difference for me were getting super close to the surface of the coffee (I mean literally dragging the spout in the crema close!) and slowing my pours way down.


----------



## Ferris57 (7 mo ago)

jackspro said:


> I think I perhaps obsessed too much on my milk texture in the beginning thinking it was the issue... the 2 things which made the most difference for me were getting super close to the surface of the coffee (I mean literally dragging the spout in the crema close!) and slowing my pours way down.


Honestly this helped so much Especially the dragging the spout in the crema part. Two pours today instantly better! Thank you!


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

Ferris57 said:


> Honestly this helped so much Especially the dragging the spout in the crema part. Two pours today instantly better! Thank you!


I'm glad to hear that this helped you - you'll maybe notice with the pours being slower too that your design will stay smooth, symmetrical and less wavy... I usually find this is caused by too much flow rate and it stirs up the liquid pulling the design with it.


----------



## Ferris57 (7 mo ago)

jackspro said:


> I'm glad to hear that this helped you - you'll maybe notice with the pours being slower too that your design will stay smooth, symmetrical and less wavy... I usually find this is caused by too much flow rate and it stirs up the liquid pulling the design with it.


Absolutely. Just a few mm lower than where I was but what a difference. I can slow everything right down now and already getting better definition that I can build on. Before I was having to increase the flow rate to get the milk to flow properly on the surface. Here's the first two tries after taking your advice:


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

Ferris57 said:


> Absolutely. Just a few mm lower than where I was but what a difference. I can slow everything right down now and already getting better definition that I can build on. Before I was having to increase the flow rate to get the milk to flow properly on the surface. Here's the first two tries after taking your advice:
> 
> View attachment 70461
> 
> View attachment 70462


Fab! Those pours look great - nice one!


----------

